# A question for gamers ...



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

My 14 year old sons laptop died a couple of months ago. He's gone away camping right now, so I can't get in touch with him. I'm going to order him one of the Dell Alienware laptops online because they are on sale & today is the last day. 

I've got most of the customized options figured out, but the one option that I'm unsure of is the 'factory installed games' (they're free). I know nothing about computer games. I'm getting the 'Steam and Portal' installed because I know that my son plays Steam. There's also a WOW preinstall edition. Is there any point in getting that? Does preinstall just mean that it's like a demo ? There's also the option of getting Eve Online factory installed. I have no idea if my son plays it. Should I get it installed just because I can or should I not bother? 

Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

He could always uninstall or just remove the shortcuts himself if he doesn't like seeing them. If they're free, you might as well give him that option.

Steam and portal is a great start, he'll want to purchase others if he already hasn't previously bought those other games through Steam (you download them through that program, like Counter-Strike for free with his account if he already bought into them even though its on a different computer).

As far as I am aware the preinstallation of world of warcraft installs the base of the game, not the demo, but you'll need to download all the updates yourself (not a big deal if you've got broadband internet, which almost everyone has these days). There is a subscription cost to play that game, but those who play it say its WELL worth it for the hours of gameplay you get, it's a whole new world just like the internet is compared to real life.

Eve online will probably be another free installation option, as I know this one requires $130 yearly to subscribe for 12 months of gameplay. I've only seen previews and don't know of any of my friends that play this one however.

Cheers,
Chris

PS you sound like a cool mom!


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

Steam is a free platform that lets you buy games and download them online instead of going to EB games. For example if i bought the games Super Mario from steam under my account, i will be able to download that game on any new computer i buy in the future!

WoW is a monthly based subscription game where you pay $20 a month, you can get the preinstall but that just means the game itself is installed for you, but you cannot play until you pay! If he plays WoW then yes get the preinstall, because WoW is a huge game, takes 4 DVDs to install these days.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

D: don't get alienwares, they're over priced for their performance. get an msi gaming series laptop, they're really good for their price


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> D: don't get alienwares, they're over priced for their performance. get an msi gaming series laptop, they're really good for their price


I was expecting somebody to say that. We looked at some different brands that were a bit cheaper. I thought that the Dell would be a wise choice though just in case anything ever goes wrong with the laptop. Dell has a good reputation for customer service. It's on sale for $169 off, so that makes the price a little better.

It's really hard with technology these days to decide what to buy ...there's always something faster or with more options or a newer model coming out next month! My son really wants this laptop & he's a good kid so I think that it would be a nice surprise for him to come home to.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Working in the service industry and directly with Dell on a daily basis I can attest to their superior customer service.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Pamela, I would get the Alienware based on your needs. There's lots of competing brands out there but with Dell you get the support network which is important for most people who aren't computer geeks who don't mind messing with their own laptops. You want to be able to pack it up and ship it out if there's a problem. At work, we have Dells and while they aren't the best for the money, we buy them for their impeccable support. We've had other brands in here before and the customer support isn't even close.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

Dells got awesome service and when they bought alienware a few years ago it just made alienware more awesome. True alienware is overpriced but so is every name brand of anything out. Its like. Racing sport bikes vs harleys. They both do the same thing more or less but its the look and the feel that makes it more personal.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for explaining how those games work and for the advice . I went ahead and ordered the Alienware with the 3 games factory installed.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Alienware is overpriced garbage. Go to these guys for a quailty fair priced computer.

A-Power.com - Canada's Best Computer Store

I would also keep you son away from WOW. It will cost monthly fees and his social life.


----------

